# Old marine electronics company - Hythe



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

Folks - does anyone know anything about "BEME" equipment made by "Electronic & Marine Equipment Ltd" of Hythe, Southampton ?
In particular a three band DF Rx called the Model No BL50A ?
Its approx 12" sq by 6" high and has a rotatable 12" dia loop on top. 3 bands, LW, MW & Trawler Band. I'm guessing 1950's/early 60's vintage.
A copy of the Handbook or Circuit Diagram would be of great help, please.

Regards, David


----------



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

*Beme*

Photo now available. Regards, David


----------



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

*BEME, Hythe*

After briefly encountering the BL50A Valved D/F Rx last year, I've just aquired a later model - the MN60 Transistorised D/F Rx. 1960's technology compared to 1950's. On the MN60's label they were then calling themselves BEME Telecommunications Ltd.
Still no info or do***entation. Googling revealed scant info. Radiomuseum have a page. And, another keen collector, Pete Rich, has a nice couple of the earlier D/F sets. 
Just wondering if any of you seafaring chaps have settled in the Southampton area and could put the word out amongst the retired Radio Officer fraternity in the Hamble/Solent locality, please.
I suspect these small sets were used mainly by the coastal trade around the UK & northern Europe. But might have been used as a standby D/F set on larger deepwater vessels.

Regards, David


----------



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

*Beme Loops*

Well, I just couldn't resist the offer of another two Beme Loop Rx's. Just acquired a BL50A & a BL55A which are older versions of the transistorised MN60 which I've had since last year.
By the time I became involved with marine electronics on coastal vessels, Beme had long since disappeared. They were taken over by Derrington Group in the 60's, who themselves went under in the 80's. Sadly no technical data can be found. A complete brick wall. There are a wee handful of mentions on the internet, but nothing helpful.
My hope is that some merchant marine chaps may know of marine electronics companies near them, who might have some old do***entation lying in an old cupboard somewhere. If you get a chance, please ask.

Yours gratefully, David


----------



## reefrat (Nov 4, 2007)

Always thought my Polish father in law was having trouble with the English language when he talked fondly of his beamy loop DF set on his yacht. Turns out that he, as a fine engineer, was trying to educate a rather stupid son in law of the merits of Beme equipment.


----------



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

*Beme Loops*

Yes, Reefrat, Beme Loops were popular amongst the yachting fraternity back in the 50's & 60's. 
Before my time, up here in the NE of Scotland, a few were fitted aboard fishing boats. Likewise, down on the south coast of England, they were popular for a spell. 
Just a tatty old Manual or circuit diagram is all I'm looking for. Right enough, 3 Band S/Het circuitry isn't rocket science, so I'll just plod along meantime with the repairs to the MN60. Today's arrivals are in pretty good condition for their age and are BFO-ing & D/F-ing reasonably well onto local MW commercial stations. Cant Dx anything on Trawler Band except for teleprinter traffic & data comms.

Regards, David


----------



## Day Sailor (Nov 9, 2014)

Not one that I recognise. I did try a couple of different rdf units back in the day but was pretty rubbish at it and my fixes usually had a cross so far out it was on land.


----------



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

*Beme Loop Rx's*

Still haven't located any technical data. However, the Museum at Greenwich kindly gave me a copy of the Helmsman's Instructions, and DEFS kindly gave me a copy of an article in their archives.

Regards, David

ps. Was going to attach the above pdf's, but they've been rejected as being too large for this site.


----------



## David Fyfe (Nov 19, 2011)

*Beme Loop Info*

Its about 50 years since I studied RDF principals in the RAF, and 40 years since I briefly tought map reading & compass work whilst on attachment to the Outward Bound Trust. However, even I can see that onerous course changes were expected by helmsmen when using these wee Rx's, because of the need to avoid reciprocal bearings with the lack of a sense aerial.

Regards, David


----------

